# Jet DC 1200 converted to Cyclone



## Tfeni52355 (Aug 7, 2020)

(Can someone tell me how to add photos to this post. I have tried drag and drop, embedding etc. and nothing works. Thanks!)

Here is a link to the phot album if you want to review them.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/hCxwvpeAcG3oJn18A


I upgraded my dust collection for my shop recently and thought I'd share some experiences. I took an existing Jet DC-1200 220v 2HP dust collector with bags and converted it to a stationary system with 6" Oneida Super Dust Deputy and Wynne Environmental HEPA filter. The impeller, motor, plenum etc. are mounted high in the corner of my garage by the garage door. The ceiling height is 11.5' so it really helped get it up out of the way. I added some 3/8" rod that extends through to the ceiling joists and the system is hung from it as well as being bolted to the wall. I use an old x10 220 remote control plug to allow remote start stop of the system. 

The system uses 6" 26 Ga. metal ductwork that I purchased at Home Depot and two 6" Powertec blast gates. I modified the Powertec blast gates by adding two layers of sheet metal on top of the existing blast gate slide so it seals better. I piped the ductwork backwards so that airflow is as smooth as possible back to the cyclone. I am using a 30 Gal waste disposal can from Eagle ? on Amazon. A really nice sturdy can for dust collection. I riveted all of the joints that I could on the ductwork. I reworked wye fittings to make them flow backwards and used silicone caulk and metallic tape to seal everything. I bought a crimper to allow joints to mate up properly when using shorter lengths of duct etc. 

To understand the performance of the system I added some homemade manometers and static pressure pickups. One for the plenum pressure to tell how the Wynne HEPA filter is performing and one to measure the vacuum pressure at the inlet to the cyclone. Overall performance has been great. I am seeing 4" of vacuum (negative) pressure at the inlet to the cyclone with one gate open to a 4" reducer port. When both gates are open the suction drops to just over 2" of suction pressure. I measured at the inlet to the impeller (after the cyclone) and it is pulling 4.5" inches of vacuum pressure. So the cyclone has about a .5" WC pressure drop across it. I did some velocity measurements at the 4" reducer port and got anywhere from 4800 fpm to 6600 fpm depending on whether one gate or both were open and whether i measured at the reducer or at the end of the 10' of 4" flex hose i use to hook up my table saw etc. The 4800 fpm corresponds to 420 CFM at 4" of vacuum pressure through the flex. The 6600 corresponds to 575 cfm 4" of vacuum pressure at the 4" reducer port. It really sings without the flex on it. 

The Wynne filter is sized for 750 CFM flow rate and since I am not moving that much air through the system it has little pressure drop when clean. Just about .5" WC. 

Overall I am extremely happy with the results of the effort. The metal ductwork was a lot of work but I enjoyed the challenge. I looked at at lot of YouTube videos before I got started, read a lot on the forums, stole ideas where they made sense and took my time. 

I hope your system turns out as well as I think mine did.


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

That's a well done conversion. Other than the four inch inlets your plumbing looks really efficient. I'm guessing that you intend to have some six inch machine ports in the future.

Your CFM measurements seem reasonable for that setup, again, limited by the 4" inlets.

You pressure measurements seem low, about half of what I would expect for that fan. Are you maybe reading only one side of your manometers? The pressure reading is the difference in height from the suction side to the pressure side. It's not just the change in height of only one side.

Again, nice work. That's a good looking setup.


Edit: I just spotted this in one of your pics. If those solid lines are 1" apart then that pressure reading is actually 7.5".


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice looking system!*

Adding photos is a step by step process. There's a You Tube on How to post photos on WWT:








https://www.google.com/search?clien...TTSATgQBSgAegQIGRAq&biw=1536&bih=722&dpr=1.25


If you go to your google photos, unzip the file and then you select which ones to "Download"...upper right hand corner of the app. You must wait until they "upload" to the WWT site in "Manage Attachments" and that should do it, but there's a 10 photo limit here per post.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Tfeni52355 (Aug 7, 2020)

*Gotta go back to the basics*



HoytC said:


> That's a well done conversion. Other than the four inch inlets your plumbing looks really efficient. I'm guessing that you intend to have some six inch machine ports in the future.
> 
> Your CFM measurements seem reasonable for that setup, again, limited by the 4" inlets.
> 
> ...


Thank you HoytC. 

I must say I am embarrassed. I am a mechanical engineer but have been working in the Power/Energy industry for the past 20 years. Guess I need to go back to my fluids class again! Thank you for pointing that out.


----------

